# XFX XTR Series 650 W



## crmaris (May 8, 2014)

We evaluate the XTR-650 of XFX’s fully modular XTR series in today's review. This PSU is Haswell compatible and comes with Gold-certified efficiency, and its hybrid fan operation has it operate quietly. Using quality components, it also promises to perform incredibly well while being very reliable.

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice PSU but if I had to buy a gold 650W modular today it would be the Capstone 650M for $10 less based on the SF Golden Green.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 10, 2014)

Wait, what are those Enesol polymers? Korean? Are they fine?

Of course even CrapXon polymers are "ok" but I would prefer 100% Japanese, even on polymers.


----------



## crmaris (Jun 10, 2014)

they are absolutely fine. Seasonic uses them in almost all of their PSUs.


----------



## MRM (Jun 11, 2014)

The score is a bit too low in my opinion, but it gets highly recommended?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2014)

MRM said:


> The score is a bit too low in my opinion, but it gets highly recommended?


 
I would hope it does get highly recommended wth a score of 8.7 out of 10?, If I got 87% on an exam I would be pretty happy   I would guess that if it was scored in the 9+ it may get something like an "editors choice" or a "must have".


----------



## MRM (Jun 11, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I would hope it does get highly recommended wth a score of 8.7 out of 10?, If I got 87% on an exam I would be pretty happy   I would guess that if it was scored in the 9+ it may get something like an "editors choice" or a "must have".


I've seen some units' reviews which gets 8.7 but not the recommendation so I'm just curious.
Not that I'm serious about anything.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2014)

I have just looked through the reviews, it would appear that 8.5+ gets a recommendation, nothing below that and dependant on where it sits in the 9's depends on if it gets an "Editors choice" etc, they seem consistent, it may be that other sites adopt different approaches but they all use differing methology so as long as each site is consistent things should work.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 11, 2014)

great review, but 8,7 looks kinda low for nice psu ( minus only on noise and switch placement)


----------



## kmetek (Oct 7, 2019)

8 pin EPS12V (655mm)1​4+4 pin EPS12V (655mm)1​

does it matter with which cable i connect to mobo? sorry for more then 5 yrs....


----------

